

Tokyo Doubles Estimate for Total Radiation Release In 1st Week After Quak - chailatte
http://online.wsj.com/article/BT-CO-20110606-701246.html

======
phlux
There is way too much questionable information at this point and conspiracy
theories abound.

I have no clue what to believe other than "Holy shit - it is bad"

What I find interesting is that there have been higher than normal storm
activities between .JP and CA --- I personally like the conspiracy that some
are promoting that HAARP is being used to create precipitation to drop the
radiation into the ocean rather than let it get to the US coast.

Sure, far fetched - but sounds awesome. Although, it goes against the other
conspiracy theories that US used HAARP created the quake in the first place in
order to shore up the strength of the fiat US dollar as the double dip 2011
comes to hit hard....

If anything, I like living in science fiction.

